# Making yet another tap, M10 x 0.75 this time



## Norppu (Nov 12, 2020)

I want to attach potentiometers to a 5 mm thich aluminium plate without having a nut on the front side.
The thread in the potentiometer is M10 x 0.75 and of course I do not have such a tap in my tool chest.
So, I make one.
This video has hand written subtitles in English, Finnish and German languages.
If You want to see the feeds and speeds, switch the subtitles on.


----------

